# Stripping membranes while GBS positive?? HELP NEEDED



## veggielover (Apr 17, 2004)

I am looking for experience or information regarding stripping the membranes of a GBS positive woman. What are the risks?? I have heard that the risk of infection increases drastically, but am curious as to what the exact numbers are. (Links/websites would be appreciated!







) With my first DD, I declined the GBS testing, so the midwife stripped my membranes at 41 weeks with no questions asked. This time, however, I decided to get tested because I didn't want to face the 48 hour hospital stay (they require it with an "unknown status" patient) with a toddler to care for, as she'll be rooming in with us after the labor. Unfortunately, I got a positive GBS result. I am facing an induction in 3 days b/c I will be 2 weeks "overdue" and neither my midwife or her backup OB can "allow" me to go past 42 weeks. I am debating having her strip my membranes tomorrow in hopes of moving things along naturally before the "deadline", but I do have serious reservations about doing it knowing that I am GBS positive. I wonder, though, about the fact that they stripped the membranes with my first pregnancy, without knowing whether I had GBS or not. I could have very easily been positive, but there were no problems (fever, infection, etc.) due to the stripping. I guess I'm trying to find out what the risks are, and if they outweigh the risks of a medical induction. I appreciate any advice or information you can give. THANKS!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I would refuse mebrane stripping. I would refuse induction. I would refuse GBS testing. And I would refuse to stay their 48 hours. (they can't make you...) But hey, that's why I homebirth! Take control back. You don't have to do anything they say. Make your own choices.










-Angela


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna*
I would refuse mebrane stripping. I would refuse induction. I would refuse GBS testing. And I would refuse to stay their 48 hours. (they can't make you...) But hey, that's why I homebirth! Take control back. You don't have to do anything they say. Make your own choices.










-Angela









Very well put.. I agree 100%!!!


----------



## NoraB (Dec 10, 2002)

For GBS+, I've heard that a hibiclens wash in labor greatly reduces (maybe even eliminates) baby's exposure to GBS. In fact, it works better than the antibiotics w/ no side-effects (I think there's no side-effects anyway).

Perhaps, if you feel that going ahead w/ the membrane stripping is what you do want to do, then you can use a hibiclens wash before your doc strips your membranes (then again in labor).


----------



## Mackenzie (Sep 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna*
I would refuse mebrane stripping. I would refuse induction. I would refuse GBS testing. And I would refuse to stay their 48 hours. (they can't make you...) But hey, that's why I homebirth! Take control back. You don't have to do anything they say. Make your own choices.










-Angela









Must highlight this part here :*don't have to do anything they say.*


----------



## babysx9 (Jun 5, 2005)

I don't know if she has insurance or not, but assuming she has, most insurance will not cover a hospital stay when you leave against doctors orders. I used to work for one and I am very aware of this clause. Very small print.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Actually there was a thread here a month or so ago about this very same thing- it seems that for the most part insurance not covering if you leave AMA is an urban legend. Hospitals play it up. Everyone here who had left ama had no problem getting insurance to cover.

-Angela


----------



## babysx9 (Jun 5, 2005)

I guess that depends on how hard the doc or hospital pushes it because I was made to deny a few. I didn't last long there.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

My insurance covers the stay if you leave AMA.


----------



## chiro_kristin (Dec 31, 2004)

Quote:

For GBS+, I've heard that a hibiclens wash in labor greatly reduces (maybe even eliminates) baby's exposure to GBS. In fact, it works better than the antibiotics w/ no side-effects (I think there's no side-effects anyway)
I hope you meant that you think there are no SEs to the hibiclens wash and not that you think there are no SEs to IV antibiotics. (No drugs are w/o SEs)

Yep, I agree with PPs. You don't have to do anything that other people say. If they say they won't "allow" you, it sounds like they're looking out for their own butts.


----------



## NoraB (Dec 10, 2002)

Quote:

I hope you meant that you think there are no SEs to the hibiclens wash and not that you think there are no SEs to IV antibiotics. (No drugs are w/o SEs)
Of course!


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

OT:
My insurance pays if I leave the hospital AMA *but* they will not cover my stay if I return to the hospital due to complications.


----------



## jraohc (Nov 5, 2004)

What a potentially tough decision. What did you decide? How did things go?


----------



## veggielover (Apr 17, 2004)

I decided not to have the membrane sweep. Fortunately, I went into labor naturally the day before the induction was planned.







Here's my birth story: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=325929


----------



## NoraB (Dec 10, 2002)

Congratulations!!!!


----------

